# Oval Carpet Racers in Georgia???



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking to build it up in the area this winter, do we have any short track lovers in the area? BRP, Losi, Traxxas 1/16th, also looking to run some 10th scale COT/Truck classes this winter also...... 

Anyone??????????????????????

Interest email [email protected]


----------



## Cory B (Dec 21, 2007)

look up Anthonys Victory Lane on Facebook. They are located in Pooler, Ga right near Savannah, Ga


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Cory B said:


> look up Anthonys Victory Lane on Facebook. They are located in Pooler, Ga right near Savannah, Ga


i live there forawhile reel nice people there


----------

